# Installed new HDD -- won't show up in Windows



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually it doesn't show up in "My Computer" but shows up everywhere else 

So today I installed a 1TB Hitachi HDD in my brother's pc.

His system specs are:

Asus M2N68-AM Plus
5000 BE
3GB RAM
8800GT
Win XP x86

Now this Hitachi does show up in Bios, in Computer Management/Storage, in Device Manager.... 
It doesn't show up as a useable drive though. 

I think the problem lies with the SCSI controller (as shown below). Now only if I knew how to solve it...






When I startup the pc it says "found new hardware" -- but a message I never seen before explains the failure of installation:





I went through all the services in computer management... in vain.

Actually the first thing I did was install the chipset drivers for the mobo - still in vain. I practically re-installed all the drivers except for the graphics one just to be on the safe side.

I even re-installed the SATA drivers for good measure... 

I rechecked the bios..

Perhaps I'm missing out something? This is the first time I had an HDD recognised in bios which didn't work out of the box.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2011)

So what happens when you right click on the unallocated disk in Disk Management?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2011)

you need to format the drive

you can do that through disk manager above

diskpart in CMD if i remember right

you can also put your OS disc in and format it that way then quit the OS instal and boot like normal


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2011)

might not have been initialised right click where it says 
disk 1 
basic 931.51GB 
online

in the box to the left of unallocated space

and you should be able to initialise it, then you can mount and format it by right clicking on the unallocated drive itself and create a simple volume.

ive had this a few times exactly as your saying it is ie it showed up but options greyed and not mounted??


oh in computer management under the storage tools option as in your sreenie


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> So what happens when you right click on the unallocated disk in Disk Management?



If I remember correctly (I won't be on his pc before 12 hours) it shows only 'properties' and to create a partition.

The first time I checked the drive wasn't "online" but then I made it "online". 

"Open", "explore" and "change drive letter and paths" weren't shown. Not even greyed out.


----------



## ron732 (Aug 25, 2011)

What version of Windows XP? If your brother is running the original version of XP you do not have 48-bit LBA Support which is used for large drives. 48-bit LBA Support was made available in SP1. You may also need to update the mobo BIOS.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2011)

ron732 said:


> What version of Windows XP? If your brother is running the original version of XP you do not have 48-bit LBA Support which is used for large drives. 48-bit LBA Support was made available in SP1. You may also need to update the mobo BIOS.



He's on SP3


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> If I remember correctly (I won't be on his pc before 12 hours) it shows only 'properties' and to create a partition.
> 
> The first time I checked the drive wasn't "online" but then I made it "online".
> 
> "Open", "explore" and "change drive letter and paths" weren't shown. Not even greyed out.



You have to create a partition before those options are shown, IIRC.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes partition it, then quick format it and it will ask you for a drive letter, or to mount it in a empty folder.  I have used the mounting option for customers who have a smaller old hard drive and just want to extend their media collection, move "My Documents" out and create it as a new folder that is empty and then copy back and it will all be on the new drive, and the new drive won't show up at all. 


Its like magic!!!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/110825/frans.jpg

You see the other disks are NTFS partitioned so the new drive hast be the same ..Read the pic above where it says type and file system.You could just right click it and select format.


use the winxp disk and go to the format partition disk,It has to be NTFS or 32bit for Windows to show it,It reads it,so it is not a hardware problem.PS you can always change the drive letter after the format.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 25, 2011)

Like others have said, partition the drive first.

Got a Windows XP Disc? use that its the easiest way.

Once done it should then show up in windows ready to format.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2011)

as mentioned above windows has the controls there fore in computer mangement under the disk management tab it just needs initialising tut first


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the XP disk and I will try that out. Basically everyone here said it'll work so I'm sure it will 

I was kinda afraid to partition just in case I made everything worse.

I think I've installed over 20 HDD's on friends' pc's apart from on my own (including the IDE ones where you have to check the jumper for master/slave on disk and re-check bios to make it correspond) and I never once had this problem  

Baffling, perhaps that's the disadvantage of where someone tries to learn everything from practice, without having much opportunity to study theory..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 25, 2011)

practice is knowledge is fact , theories just an idea


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I have the XP disk and I will try that out. Basically everyone here said it'll work so I'm sure it will
> I was kinda afraid to partition just in case I made everything worse.
> I think I've installed over 20 HDD's on friends' pc's apart from on my own (including the IDE ones where you have to check the jumper for master/slave on disk and re-check bios to make it correspond) and I never once had this problem
> Baffling, perhaps that's the disadvantage of where someone tries to learn everything from practice, without having much opportunity to study theory..



It's the standard thing you have to do with brand new HDD's - either partition with a setup disc when installing OS or by using Disk Management in Windows. Brand new HDD's are supplied unpartitioned.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2011)

Come to think of it now..  apart from my 2007 build from scratch, I think I never installed a brand new HDD. They were always used.  Apart from one old (but new) 160GB IDE, which I bought for an old pc and ended up using on my desktop. Even that one worked out of the box after meddling with the jumpers.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Come to think of it now..  apart from my 2007 build from scratch, I think I never installed a brand new HDD. They were always used.  Apart from one old (but new) 160GB IDE, which I bought for an old pc and ended up using on my desktop. Even that one worked out of the box after meddling with the jumpers.



It's surprising how few people know about it. Makes sense, as most people install OS on a brand new drive so the partitioning is done then. At least the threads made now, with a decent title that others with the same problem can find it easily


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 26, 2011)

Formatting...

Thanks guys, I can't believe the solution was so simple..


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it still showing the exclamation mark in device manager?


----------



## Melvis (Aug 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Formatting...
> 
> Thanks guys, I can't believe the solution was so simple..



Windows XP Disc did the trick?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Formatting...
> 
> Thanks guys, I can't believe the solution was so simple..



I wonder if the exclamation point you are getting is may be due to AHCI being enabled and connected to a seperate controller if SATA along in conjunction with not installing the AHCI drivers for it in Windows. Just my speculation. Good to see you got this sorted.


----------



## qubit (Aug 26, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> practice is knowledge is fact , theories just an idea



A theory is _not_, just an idea. See this Wikipedia entry.


----------

